

Cutting Off Burners - bl4k
http://nikcub.appspot.com/cutting-off-burners

======
JonnieCache
Yeah or you could just turn all of them down by a third and have them all on,
because most food does not need to be seared at the highest possible
temperature. I could lead this sorry metaphor further with some guff about how
if you want to be able to eat prime steak you need the fullest heat from one
burner, but frankly I don't care.

